# Having fun with my show goats



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

Yesterday I decided to wash my show wether. His name is Shane . My mom put the blanket on his head because his ears were cold after his bath. He really likes to brace if you can't tell

The doe is what was my bottle doe last year. She turned a year old in February and is.going to be bred this fall. She isn't registered so I'm taking her to some commercial shows


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They both look very nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

More pics worth framing, epecially your boy with the towel on head.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow great goats, 'specially that little wether! How old is he? My "Colt" hated bracing for several weeks. He would just fall when I backed him off of things. Now he's better, but not as fabulous at it as Shane


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are both beautiful goats!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am actually having the towel picture framed.


TrinityRanch said:


> Wow great goats, 'specially that little wether! How old is he? My "Colt" hated bracing for several weeks. He would just fall when I backed him off of things. Now he's better, but not as fabulous at it as Shane


He is almost 4 months old. He didn't like it until I started saying "push hard baby Shane" haha I have strange training methods


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww, Shane is cute! Your bottle doe is a real beauty too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Kayla! I can't wait to breed her this fall... well really, I can't wait to have babies in Feburary or March. I'm sure I will be a wreck for those five months though!


----------

